#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-12-20
<christoffer> Hej Nafallo
<christoffer> Detta kommer sent men om du har tid ikväll vid 20:00(svensk tid) får du gärna vara med på Ledningsgruppsmötet vi tänkte ha.
<christoffer> Jag skickade precis ut en kallelse till övriga så får se hur många som har tid men jag och Håkan hoppas att så många kan trots den sena kallelsen
<christoffer> Vi har mötet här i kanalen.
<christoffer> "Vi träffas i #ubuntu-se-mote på irc-nätverket Freenode 20:00 CET. För mötestid i eran lokala tidszon kan ni besöka http://tinyurl.com/meetingtimearoundtheworld
<Nafallo> upptagen ikvall ar jag radd.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> Då är det inte så mkt att göra åt
<christoffer> DÃ¥ vet jag hur det ligger till
<Nafallo> ^-- amelia
<christoffer> Jo, hon fick mailet jag skickade ut
<christoffer> men jag har ingen mailadress till dig
<Nafallo> nafallo@ubuntu.com fungerar ;-)
<christoffer> check
<christoffer> Nafallo, Sådär nu har du fått mail med samma information som övriga deltagare.
<christoffer> Nu har det blivit dags för mig att röra mig mot universitetet...och läsa lite algoritmer
<christoffer> alltid lika skoj med teori =)
<christoffer> Vi hörs!
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> det gor vi
<HakanS> God kväll och välkomna till kvällens möte.
<christoffer> Tackar
<johanre> tack
<HakanS> Hur är det med er då? Julstressigt?
<johanre> Värsta någonsin...
<christoffer> Litegrann, packar och stökar på. Lämnar Luleå för Abborrträsk på torsdag
<johanre> Själv?
<HakanS> Jag har inte riktigt fattat att det bara är 4 dagar kvar till julafton.
<HakanS> Sedan gör det ju inte saken bättre att saab har kursat och att jag åkte på influensa idag.
<johanre> Aaahh, du jobbar på Saab?
<HakanS> Men de sista julklapparna blev inköpta idag.
<HakanS> Japp. Blir till att leta nytt jobb.
<peetra> Grattis till det Håkan och hej på er allihopan.
<peetra> Nej vad fel det blev! *:O
<christoffer> Hej peetra
<johanre> Fy vad tråkigt!!
<peetra> Grattis till att du fick köpt julklapparna, inte ti jobbsökande
<christoffer> HakanS, har du något speciellt du vill ta upp eller i någon speciell ordning
<christoffer> ?
<christoffer> Det som står på mötesagendan är att gå igenom föregående mötets "action items"
<HakanS> Vi kör väl på enligt det förra protokollet.
<christoffer> sedan finns det inga fler punkter
<christoffer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Ledningsgruppen/M%C3%B6ten/0002  ?
<christoffer> Jo, efter följande punkter som vi har diskuterat
<christoffer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Ledningsgruppen/M%C3%B6ten/0001
<HakanS> Jag har inte någon ny punkt.
<christoffer> Då startar jag med första punkten...
<christoffer> Ubuntu-se.org
<christoffer> framsidan och vad vi vill få ut av den
<christoffer> Tanken från min och HakanS sida är att få en mer levande framsida
<christoffer> Frågan är då hur den ska bli levande
<christoffer> En viktig punkt för mig är att hela tiden trycka på att "Ubuntu Sverige" är dess medlemmar
<christoffer> och allt vad vi gör
<christoffer> därför vill vi se att framsidan består av mer "medlemsgenererat" innehåll
<christoffer> vad bloggar alla medlemmar om
<christoffer> vad skriver medlemmar om på forumet
<christoffer> vad twittrar medlemmar om
<christoffer> osv
<christoffer> Min målsättningen är att jag själv ska vilja ha ubuntu-se.org som startsida i min webbläsare
<christoffer> och direkt få en överblick över allt roligt som händer inom Ubuntu Sverige
<christoffer> slut
<christoffer> Någon du vill tillägga HakanS ?
<christoffer> *NÃ¥got
<christoffer> Eller några frågor från någon annan?
<christoffer> Jag avvaktar någon minut till om det blev för mycket på en gång =)
<HakanS> Ja, det var väl så vi sa.
<HakanS> Jag har inte hunnit med att få in de olika flödena på förstasidan. Jag ska skapa en testinstallation på min egen dator för att se hur det ska bli. Vill inte förstöra något på vår nuvarande sida.
<christoffer> Ok. LÃ¥ter smart
<peetra> Så du vill ha med hela Sverige och göra en startsida åt din Firefox, christoffer ;-)
<HakanS> Jag hinner kanske få till det i mellandagarna.
<christoffer> precis peetra  =)
<peetra> Det sku ju gå att dra Atom-flöde från forumet, det skickas som xml
<christoffer> Jo, allting sådant ska fungera direkt. Jag har fått det att fungera på annat forum. Dock inte från de forumsdelarna som har lösenord skydd för att få läsa.
<christoffer> men det problemet har vi inte
<HakanS> Vi får kanske skapa ett anpassat atom-flöde. Med de senaste support-frågorna.
<christoffer> alla kan läsa "överallt"
<peetra> Jag ska kolla över vad forumet skickar ut, om något alls.
<peetra> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/feed.php
<HakanS> Ett litet problem är att vi bara kan hämta atom-flöden var 15:e minut.
<johanre> ?
<christoffer> Kort å gott är väl frågan vi ska diskutera här ...hur tycker ni andra om detta?
<christoffer> inte så mycket diskussion om det tekniska =)
<christoffer> de delarna sätter vi upp som action items
<peetra> var femtonde minut är helt tillräckligt
<HakanS> Jag tycker att det låter bra. Sedan ska jag se om vi kan få in lite mer grafiska element som gör sidan snyggare.
<christoffer> johanre, vad frågade du om med ditt "?"
<johanre> Problemet om atom-flöden  var 15e minut
<christoffer> Ok. Om det inte är jätteviktigt så kan vi kanske ta det efter övriga punkter?
<johanre> förstår inte riktigt (1) varför det är ett problem (2) varför det inte skulle gå att ändra?
<johanre> Nej, inte viktigt
<christoffer> så tar vi de övriga punkterna först övergripande
<christoffer> så kan vi slöprata fritt efteråt
<christoffer> Jag har uppdaterat https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Ledningsgruppen/M%C3%B6ten/0002
<christoffer> med action items
<christoffer> är det ungefär vad som kom fram här peetra och HakanS ?
<HakanS> Skriv gärna i protokollet vad som ska finnas med på framsidan.
<christoffer> Jo, lägger till sådant också
<christoffer> viktigast nu är att action items kommer med rätt så alla vet vad som ska göras till nästa gång =)
<HakanS> bra.
<HakanS> Nästa punkt?
<christoffer> Jo, planeten
<christoffer> tar du den HakanS ?
<HakanS> Ja, vad sa vi där?
<christoffer> det var väl mer eller mindre att planeten som den är idag hamnar i bakgrunden
<christoffer> och det flödet kommer in på framsidan
<christoffer> detta eftersom planet.* var någon form av standard inom Ubuntu gemenskapen i stort
<HakanS> Ja, samt att vi ville renodla mer vilka bloggflöden som ska vara med.
<christoffer> mmm
<christoffer> Om det inte är några frågor så går vi vidare på nästa punkt direkt
<christoffer> Du får gärna början med #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<HakanS> På medlemsmötet den 14/12 togs beslut på att skrota kanalen.
<HakanS> Jag överförde ägandet till Nafallo, som sedan har gjort att man inte kan gå in i den.
<HakanS> Våra Op:ar håller på att skriva ner vilka förhållningsregler som ska gälla i #ubuntu-se och #ubuntu-se-mote.
<HakanS> förutom på medlemsmötet har jag inte hört några protester mot nedläggningen av -offtopic-kanalen.
<HakanS> Klar.
<christoffer> johanre, var du med i hela denna sväng eller har du någon fundering över det?
<johanre> Nej, jag tyckte det var skönt att den skall läggas ned, den var i mitt tycke inget som ubuntu{-se} skall anvsara för.
<johanre> anvsara == ansvara
<christoffer> Gött då kan vi gå vidare med sista action item...
<christoffer> Jag har fixat i ordning
<christoffer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Ledningsgruppen
<christoffer> för våra bestyr men ännu inte länkat till den någonstans
<christoffer> Verkar det som vettig struktur?
<christoffer> Något mer spontant ni kommer på vi ska ha där?
<christoffer> Vilka vi är har jag funderat på att lägga till på framsidan
<HakanS> Ja, det kan vara bra.
<johanre> +1
<christoffer> Några invändningar på om jag publicerar epostadress där med?
<johanre> nej, inte för mig
<HakanS> OK för mig.
<peetra> oki
<christoffer> gött
<christoffer> Då var det inget mer från förra mötet.
<christoffer> Är det något nytt någon annan vill ta upp?
<HakanS> Inte jag.
 * HakanS vill bara gå och lägga sig.
<johanre> inget nytt
<johanre> *me 2*
<christoffer> Då har vi bara tid för nästa möte kvar
<christoffer> Händer ju inte så mycket nu under jul/nyår...ska vi ta det innan eller efter nästa medlemsmöte?
<christoffer> den 18/1
<johanre> efter
<HakanS> Efter.
<johanre> då ser vi om det kommer upp något som vi måste ta oss an
<christoffer> Jo, 19/1 eller 26/1 är mina förslag då
<christoffer> torsdagar båda två
<HakanS> 26/1 passar mig bäst.
<johanre> hellre 19/1  - men det är egentligen lite för kort tid från den 18/1 ; vilket som funkar
<christoffer> Jag har för mig att det är så för mig med...men google calender ligger nere så kan inte dubbelkolla.
<christoffer> men vi beslutar 26/1 då så får vi höras via epost en vecka innan och dubbelkolla så att det fungerar
<christoffer> 20:00 ?
<HakanS> 20.00 blir bra.
<christoffer> Gött, peetra några invändningar?
<christoffer> hmm
<christoffer> verkar ha försvunnit
<peetra> Ja nee, jo. :)
<peetra> Bye!
<christoffer> :D
<HakanS> Vi beslutar 26/1 kl 20.00 då?
<christoffer> mmm
<johanre> oki
<peetra> jep
<christoffer> Gött då var det allt för idag
<christoffer> de flesta verkar trötta idag så jag antar att det inte blir så mycket eftersnacik
<christoffer> =)
 * christoffer förklarar mötet härmed avslutat
<HakanS> Tack för deltagandet.
<christoffer> HakanS, hur gör vi enklast med ubuntu-se.org/videoguider
<christoffer> och tillgång?
<HakanS> Kolla med johanre.
<johanre> Menar ni att lägga ner det, eller?
<christoffer> nej
<christoffer> i projektet "svenska videoguider"
<christoffer> skulle vi behöva en blogg bara
<christoffer> eller nyhetssida
<christoffer> där vi publicerar alla filmer vi gör...lite text och en länk till en vimeo film
<christoffer> alternativt bädda in en vimeo film
<johanre> Drupal
<johanre> Jag menar; drupal har ju stöd för blogg, etc
<christoffer> jo precis
<christoffer> om vi då vill börja använda /videoguider
<christoffer> hur löser vi detta på enklaste sätt
<christoffer> Kan jag logga in någonstans och administrera drupal?
<johanre> HHmm, en redirect till en Drupal sida kanske? Där kan vi i så fall länka in all filmer
<christoffer> mmm
<christoffer> något väldigt enkelt är vi ute efter
<johanre> Håkan är drupal-admin, så han kan ordna konto
<christoffer> Jo, jag är inloggad där
<christoffer> men inte "bakom kulisserna"
<christoffer> tjänst bara som jag kan editera det som redan finns
<christoffer> inte lägga til lnytt
<christoffer> vet inte om jag har hamnat rätt i drupal =)
<johanre> Då behöver du bara mer rättigheter. Inget konstigt.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> aja...då får jag ta tag i det efter jul och nyår...
<christoffer> hinner inte med det innan iaf
<christoffer> men nu vet jag vart jag ska börja
<christoffer> tack för hjälpen johanre
<johanre> :=)
<HakanS> Det har blivit lite fel när jag lade upp menyn i huvudet. Man får inte fram alternativet att skapa nytt.
<christoffer> jaha
<HakanS> Försök med http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/add
<HakanS> och sedan "blog entry"
<christoffer> jo dit har jag rättigheter.
<christoffer> men det är blogginlägg på framsidan?
<HakanS> Nej, det hamnar här: http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/blog
<christoffer> hmm ok
<christoffer> det där med "bok" går det att skapa ett eget flöde så vi kan ha det under "/videguider"?
<johanre> Som sagt; ligger det på en förutsägbar URL kan jag ordna en Apache redirect
<christoffer> mmm
<christoffer> så det enda som behövs är en separat sida under drupal
<HakanS> När du säger det, så skulle det nog faktiskt vara det bästa
<HakanS> Med en bok alltså.
<christoffer> Jag vet inte riktigt vad det innbär men verkade vara som en "egen" blogg
<HakanS> Dessa sidor http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/terminalskolan är skapad som en bok.
<christoffer> ok, jo det verkar smidigt
<christoffer> HakanS, som jag skrev ovanför så hinner jag tyvärr inte att styra upp detta innan jul utan det få blir efter nyår någon gång. Jag återkommer då
<HakanS> Det är bara att skapa "sidor". Sedan kan man i efterhand ange vilken bok de ska ingå i.
<christoffer> Nu är jag lika trött
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> som ni skrev tidigare
<christoffer> så ska försöka koppla ner
<christoffer> jag kan ju försöka testa lite när jag får tid
<HakanS> Samma här.
<christoffer> så hör jag av mig när jag stöter på problem
<christoffer> God jul och gott nytt år!
<HakanS> Om vi inte hörs av innan, så önskar jag er alla en Riktigt God Jul och Ett Gott Nytt År.
<johanre> Tack det samma!!
<christoffer> Tackar
#ubuntu-se-mote 2013-12-19
<fr33r1d3> Ok, hej alla klockan är 20.00. Ok att starta mötet?
<frippefriberg> ok
<GunnarHj> visst
<fr33r1d3> Välkommen till IRC-möte 29. Vi kan väl börja med en handuppräckning för att se vilka som är här.
<fr33r1d3> o/
<JoWa> joakim-wallden
<frippefriberg> o/ jan-janfriberg på launchpad
<GunnarHj> o/ Gunnar Hjalmarsson
<fr33r1d3> kan ju lägga till att jag heter peter.ahlgren på LP.
<fr33r1d3> Verkar som det är fler och fler som bara "lyssnar" på mötena.. De kanske vågar vara med mer i framtiden.
<fr33r1d3> Har alla sett agendan för mötet? http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-se/699/detail/
<fr33r1d3> Verkar den ok?
<GunnarHj> +1
<frippefriberg> +1
<fr33r1d3> bra. förslag på ordförande?
<frippefriberg> sittande
<antec> +1
<JoWa> +1
<GunnarHj> +1
<fr33r1d3> OK, SEKRETERARE?
<fr33r1d3> (sorry för capslock)
<frippefriberg> jag kan ta det
<fr33r1d3> låter bra för min del.
<JoWa> +1
<GunnarHj> +1
<antec> +1
<fr33r1d3> Frippe: har vi ett protokoll från förra mötet?
<frippefriberg> ett ögonblick
<frippefriberg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te28/Protokoll
<fr33r1d3> Kanon. Tycker alla at det ser bra ut?
 * HakanS_ anmäler sig till mötet
<antec> +1
<JoWa> +1
<HakanS_> Är det agendan det talas om?
<JoWa> Protokollet.
<fr33r1d3> Nä. förra mötesprotokollet.
<fr33r1d3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M6te/IRCM6te28/Protokoll
<GunnarHj> +0 svårt att säga eftersom jag inte var med ;-)
<fr33r1d3> Vi kan väl gå till första punkten på dagens agenda...
<fr33r1d3> Rapport från grupperna.
<antec> 0+ samma här
<fr33r1d3> Jag har tyvärr inte så mycket som jag skulle vilja att rapportera där pga pågående magsjuka i familjen och utbildning och byte av jobb sedan senaste mötet.
<fr33r1d3> Nån som har nåt där?
<frippefriberg> Jag tror inte det har hänt mycket i grupperna sedan förra mötet
<HakanS_> Någon som hört något från översättningsgruppen?
<fr33r1d3> förresten,,, jag har blivit kontaktad av Viking1 angående översättningsarbetet.
<fr33r1d3> Han och Morpa vill ha ett möte under mellandagarna...
<fr33r1d3> där det ska disskuteras och struktureras upp lite med de intresserade.
<fr33r1d3> Jag lovade att jag skulle slänga ut en inbjudan sen.
<GunnarHj> Särskilt viktigt under de kommande tre månaderna med tanke på att 14.04 är en LTS.
<fr33r1d3> precis
<fr33r1d3> jag fick en lista på lite punkter de vill ta upp då, för att bestämma hur arbetet ska gå till. Tycker det verkar vettigt.
<fr33r1d3> Så vi kör ett möte här i irc några dagar efter jul.
<antec> +!
<fr33r1d3> Inget mer från nån grupp?
<antec> +1
<HakanS_> Har inget att rapportera
<fr33r1d3> Vi pratade ju en del om marknadsföring i diverse kanaler i förra mötet. Vi kan ju försöka styra upp det lite efter jul med.
<frippefriberg> Jag kan nämna att jag har sökt kontakt med Anders ang. utblidning i LP. Har ännu inte fått något svar, han har kanske fullt upp med julförberedelserna
<fr33r1d3> Vi kom på en del punkter ang hemsidan som vi tänkte ta med dig Håkan. Vi kan gå igenom anteckningarna sen...
<fr33r1d3> Bra Frippe.
<fr33r1d3> Tror det finns intresse för det..
<HakanS_> OK
<fr33r1d3> Nästa punkt... Valet till TL/TC.. Ska du ta det Frippe?
<frippefriberg> OK, jag vill bara informera att vi har bokat datum för kommande val nästa år.
<frippefriberg> Som det står i kallelsen; Nomineringsperiod: 21 april till och med 4 maj. Valperiod: 12 maj till och med 25 maj.
<frippefriberg> Då ska väl alla hinna med att nominera sin favorit och rösta :)
<fr33r1d3> +1 på den.
<fr33r1d3> Låter det bra för alla?
<GunnarHj> +1
<JoWa> +1
<antec> +1 tycker jag med!
<HakanS_> +1
<fr33r1d3> Ok, nästa punkt.. Verifiera Locot.. Frippe igen.
<frippefriberg> Japp, för att anmäla vårt intresse att delta i en verifiering av vårt loco ska vi skapa en wiki-sida enligt en mall och mata in info i den, så hamnar på på loco councils agenda
<frippefriberg> De efterfrågar information om aktiviteter som visar på att vi är aktiva. De vill gärna ha "fysiska" aktiviteter och inte bara online
<GunnarHj> Låter ungefär som en persons ansökan om att bli Ubuntu-medlem.
<frippefriberg> Det är ju en liten svaghet för oss, men i år har vi haft lite och om vi kan visa på planer under kommande halvår så vi är inte helt tomma
<frippefriberg> GunnarHj Stämmer processen är lika
<fr33r1d3> Vi har ju planer på en större event till nästa release
<GunnarHj> Begränsas våra möjligheter att göra saker av att vi inte är verifierade?
<frippefriberg> Nej, det enda som begränsas är möjligheten att ansöka om reklampaket från Canonical/Council och andra stöd
<frippefriberg> Vi är fria att vara hur aktiva vi vill :)
<fr33r1d3> Tycker vi gör ett försök. ni?
<GunnarHj> Om aktiviteten har varit låg ett tag, kanske timingen för en ansökan inte är den bästa just nu?
<frippefriberg> Så jag tycker vi ska börja samla info till en ansökan
<frippefriberg> Vi har snarare haft mer aktiviteter än på länge och har fått ny fart
<antec> +1
<GunnarHj> frippefriberg: Ok, då tar jag tillbaka den kommentaren ;-)
<GunnarHj> +1
<frippefriberg> vi kan be en medlem från council att kolla på vår ansökan innan vi gör den officiell, så om vi har brister kan vi rätta dem eller välja att inte göra verifieringen nu
<HakanS_> Det är ju aldrig fel att göra en avstämning för att kolla val LoCo Council tycker.
<fr33r1d3> Kan vi inte se om vi får ihop några som vill arbeta med det, och kanske ha ett möte i mellandagarna, där vi ser över vad som behöver göras?
<frippefriberg> absolut
<fr33r1d3> Vore väl bra att ha med dig Frippe i den gruppen..
<frippefriberg> Helt OK
<fr33r1d3> Jag kan gärna vara med också.
<fr33r1d3> Sen kan vi väl lägga ut en blänkare på forumet eller epostlistan och se om nån mer anmäler sig..
<fr33r1d3> Sen kanske ha ett möte i mellandagarna eller nåt.
<frippefriberg> ok
<fr33r1d3> Låter det ok för er andra?
<HakanS_> Helt OK.
<antec> +1
<GunnarHj> ok för mig
<JoWa> +1
<fr33r1d3> OK, du kan ju köra vidare med nästa punkt Frippe. =)
<frippefriberg> OK, vad ska vi hitta på under våren?
<frippefriberg> Vi har redan beslutat att ha ett evenemang i Stockholm i samband med 14.04 släpps
<frippefriberg> Har vi kraft och vilja att engagera oss i något mer?
<fr33r1d3> Du kör väl vidare med dina ubuntufikor?
<vulfgar> Har ätit middag och är här nu :)
<frippefriberg> jodå
<fr33r1d3> Ska försöka anordna "fika" i Örebrotrakten med.
<fr33r1d3> Kollar även intresset för att starta upp den numera insomnade LUG:en där.
<GunnarHj> En fråga: Har det någonsin gjorts någon aktivitet riktad mot skolorna för att övertyga dem om Ubuntus lämplighet i undervisning?
<frippefriberg> Inte vad jag vet
<fr33r1d3> Inte som jag känner till.
<GunnarHj> Vore det en lämplig kommande aktivitet?
<fr33r1d3> Men studenter är nog bra att vända sig till.
<fr33r1d3> Misstänker det kan vara svårt att nå fram till skolorna i sig...
<GunnarHj> Och gratis borde vara ett övertygande argument för en org. som har ont om pengar.
<frippefriberg> Finns det material på svenska om ubuntu i utbildning?
<GunnarHj> frippefriberg: Inte vad jag vet. Edubuntu finns ju - vet inte hur tillämplig den varianten är på svenska förhållanden.
 * HakanS_ avviker i 5-10 minuter.
<fr33r1d3> Helt klart en intressant punkt att spåna vidare på.
<GunnarHj> Om man skulle göra någon slags aktivitet, är det nog inte enskilda skolor man skall vända sig till, utan skolmyndigheter som sköter stora upphandlingar.
<GunnarHj> Eller utfärdar riktlinjer...
<antec> +1
<vulfgar> Tror att även kommunerna kan vara ansvariga för upphandlingar/riktlinjer
<GunnarHj> vulfgar: Absolut
<fr33r1d3> Ja, man kanske kan kolla upp om andra locon har nåt bra material man kan översätta.
<fr33r1d3> Nån som vill kolla upp det lite till nästa möte?
<frippefriberg> Jag kan ställa frågan på postlistan för team contacts, om de har material och/eller erfarenhet
<GunnarHj> Jag skulle kunna installera Edubuntu och kika omkring lite.
<fr33r1d3> Låter bra. Man hör ju lite då och då att de lyckats övertyga skolor och liknande i andra länder så...
<fr33r1d3> På förra mötet disskuterade vi möjligheterna att få med lite information i t.ex. Datormagazin.. Kanske vore en lämplig artikel i tidningen..
<fr33r1d3> Nån som har fler förslag på aktiviteter i vår?
<HakanS_> Läste på idg att Tyskland ska prioritera öppen källkod, som en följd av avlyssningskandalen kring NSA. Kanske något att ta upp med politikerna i kommunen.
<antec> +1 absolut finns det den möjligheten så är det ju väldigt bra med att synas i DMZ!
<fr33r1d3> Peter tänker.. (Nog svårt att få till i Sverige eftersom vi är ganska drivande i avlyssningen)...
<fr33r1d3> Jag kan ta på mig att kontakta DMZ för ett eventuellt sammarbete med Linuxdelen i tidningen.
<JoWa> Bra.
<fr33r1d3> Fler förslag eller kan vi gå vidare?
<antec> +1
<vulfgar> +1
<JoWa> +1
<GunnarHj> move on
<fr33r1d3> Ok, Håkan. Är du tillbaka?
<frippefriberg> +1
<HakanS_> Japp.
<fr33r1d3> Ok, du hade en punkt om cafedelen i forumet.
<fr33r1d3> HÃ¥kan?
<HakanS_> Det har varit en diskussion i forumet i några veckor angående caféet.
<HakanS_> Vissa tycker inte om att man måste vara inloggad för att läsa där.
<GunnarHj> HakanS_: Vilka är argumenten för att inloggning krävs för att läsa?
<HakanS_> Bakgrunden till att caféet stängdes för icke inloggade var att det förkom en massa diskussioner där som man inte ville förknippa med LoCot.
<GunnarHj> Ok
<GunnarHj> Är det möjligen historia?
<HakanS_> Diskussioner i caféet har ibland varit ganska pinsamma, vilket gör att locot kan uppfattas som oseriöst.
<GunnarHj> Spontant gillar jag ju öppenhet.
<antec> +1 för ett öppet system är att föredra, men jag skulle aldrig tyckt så om det kommer fram rasistiska åsikter på forumet, nu gör det inte det och då kan eller jag tycka jatt man kan öppna det
<HakanS_> Allt som skrivs i forumet är per definition historia.
<frippefriberg> Varför finns det så kallade caféet i forumet?
<GunnarHj> Jo, jag menade om det är så att det inte *längre* förekommer pinsamheter som vi inte vill visa upp.
<fr33r1d3> Förstår hur man tänkt. Är man medlem och hänger i forumet är man ju redan inloggad. Letar man info om Ubuntu som icke-medlem är det nog knappast det som står i cafedelen som man är ute efter.
<fr33r1d3> cafedelen har vi väl för att forumets medlemar ska ha nånstans att hänga och snacka om lite vad som helst.
<JoWa> Inklusive Nyheter. :-/
<frippefriberg> Aha, ok
<HakanS_> Jag vet egentligen inte varför caféet finns. När det var på tal att tas bort för några år sedan var det några personer som sa att de inte skulle vara kvar på forumet och ge support då.
<GunnarHj> Fast till en del handlar det väl om principen. Mer eller mindre allt om Ubuntu, på alla nivåer (utom möjligen Canonical företagsinterna diskussioner), är väl öppet?
<fr33r1d3> Cafedelen är väl mest till för "medlemmar som hänger på forumet"?
<vulfgar> Det är trevligt med en café-del tycker jag. Allt måste inte vara så himla seriöst. Förresten har väl de flesta (alla?) forum ett café även om det ibland kallas för något annat.
<fr33r1d3> Det är väl inte så troligt att någon okänd utifrån kommer in och skriver där? Och om det finns en chans att innehållet kanske skulle kunna skada locot som vi nu försöker bygga upp igen, är det väl bra att köra vidare som det är nu?
<antec> Helst bör det vara öppet tycker jag så länge ingen trampar på någon, Skulle det vara så att det förekom åsikter som inte har med Ubuntus sak att göra eller den etiken som Ubuntu har kan man ju stänga av det igen!
<GunnarHj> Eller stänga av berörda personer från att skriva.
<fr33r1d3> Det sstår i beskrivningen i cafedelen att innehållet inte behöver ha med Ubuntu att göra.
<GunnarHj> För det bör väl krävas inloggning för att skriva?
<frippefriberg> Nu kan jag inget om tekniken i forumet, men precis som antec säger, testa att öppna och slå igen dörren igen om det skulle fungera dåligt
<HakanS_> Nu är ju inte frågan om caféets vara eller inte vara. Utan om man måste vara inloggad för att kunna läsa.
<vulfgar> HakanS_: Skönt det! :)
<fr33r1d3> Jag personligen förstår inte nackdelen med att det är som det är.
<fr33r1d3> Tror inte man går miste om så mycket där om man är en icke inloggad person som är ute på nätet och letar info om Ubuntu och hamnar på hemsidan.
<fr33r1d3> Knappast där man hittar svaren på sina frågor då i alla fall.
<GunnarHj> fr33r1d3: Men det kan ju vara någon som överväger att engagera sig i LoCot och viss se sig om lite...
<vulfgar> Det som kan vara problem är väl att nyheter ligger under caféet. Om man vill fortsätta att ha stängt café så borde nyheterna flyttas.
<fr33r1d3> Är det nyheter angående Ubuntu och open source borde de absolut flyttas därifrån.
<HakanS_> Beror väl lite på vem nyheterna riktas mot.
<vulfgar> Det kan nog vara lite olika.
<vulfgar> Men det är ju dunt om de inte syns, kan ju vara av intresse för någon som söker info.
<vulfgar> *dumt
<antec> Öppna upp och se vad som händer blir det inte bra så stäng av det då!
<GunnarHj> antec: Du menar väl stäng av för icke inloggade?
<HakanS_> antec: Varför är det viktigt att icke inloggade ska kunna läsa i caféet?
<fr33r1d3> Kanske kan öppna upp på prov till nästa möte, och ta nytt beslut då?
<JoWa> Jag har inte störts av några ”pinsamma” diskussioner i Caféet, så jag ser det ursprungliga argumentet för att stänga det som ogiltigt.
<vulfgar> Eftersom det gäller forumet så skulle det väl vara bäst med en omröstning i forumet. Så att de som hänger där får avgöra hur de vill ha det.
<fr33r1d3> Omröstning har vi haft
<fr33r1d3> Det blev ganska stor majoritet för att öppna upp.
<HakanS_> Omröstningen var väl angående uppdelningen.
<vulfgar> Har för mej att det mer gällde att slå ihop forumen, men vi kanske har haft en omröstning till?
<fr33r1d3> Håkan, du har nog rätt. blandar ihop
<HakanS_> Fast omröstningsfrågan var otydligt ställd.
<fr33r1d3> Vad tycker ni då?   1. Ha det som det är.  2. Öppna upp på prov till nästa möte.   3. ha omröstning i forumet och rätta oss efter det.
<HakanS_> Angående caféets synlighet tycker jag att det berör loco-medlemmarna mer än forum-medlemmarna.
<vulfgar> Håller inte med Håkan om det. Fast det är väl iofs nästan samma sak, ;)
<HakanS_> Därför bör inte omröstningen göras i forumet.
<fr33r1d3> Forumet är till stor del locots ansikte utåt.
<vulfgar> En ev omrösning om forumet hör absolut hemma i just forumet!
<antec> Det jag menar är att vara så öppna det bara går, om det inte går så stänger man,  målet tycker jag är öppenhet det är ju så Ubuntu fungerar, det är ingen som säger att bara för man öppnar upp så har man gjort det för alltid, jag menar man får se hur det går och ta ställning sen om vad man ska göra!
<fr33r1d3> Vad sägs om att öppna upp det på prov till nästa möte och ta upp det för beslut då?
<antec> +1
<GunnarHj> +1
<frippefriberg> fr33r1d3: +1
<HakanS_> Visst kan vi det. Men hur ska vi göra med modereringen?
<JoWa> +1
<vulfgar> Tycker inte mötet ska besluta, tycker det är upp till forumet
<JoWa> Avdelningen Debatt?
<fr33r1d3> Men vi bör gå ut i forumet med att det är på prov tills dess
<HakanS_> Säg att någon drar igång en tråd om hur man ska behandla hemorojder, och som kommer att visas bland "senaste inlägg".
<fr33r1d3> Vulfgar. Då får ju forumet chansen att visa att det fungerar.
<vulfgar> jag har inget emot att öppna upp, tycker bara att det är i forumet beslut om ev återstängning bör tas. :)
<HakanS_> Ska vi bli hårdare med vad som får diskuteras i caféet?
<GunnarHj> HakanS_: Tycker vi skall ha tilltro till de inloggade medlemmarnas omdöme. Radering av eventuella olämpliga inlägg/trådar kan göras i efterhand, tycker jag.
<fr33r1d3> GunnarHj +1
<vulfgar> Om nån söker på hemorojder och hamnar i vårt forum och kanske där finner ett bra svar. Vad är problemet?
<JoWa> Moderering enligt forumreglerna.
<GunnarHj> vulfgar: Off topic?
<vulfgar> JoWa: +1
<HakanS_> Det finns forummedlemmar som inget annat vill, än att värt loco ska få dåligt rykte.
<vulfgar> GunnarHj: ?? Jag svarade HÃ¥kan
<GunnarHj> vulfgar: Du frågade vad problemet var, och mitt förslag till svar var att en diskussion om hemorodjer kanske är off topic i vårt forum.
<fr33r1d3> Det står i beskrivningen till Cafe-delen att det är "Lite som "Ordet är fritt"", så vi måste låta medlemmarna disskutera såna saker där.. Men självklart ska det som är för dumt plockas bort.
<antec> Det kan bli så att moderingen eller dom som är modererar måste ha mer uppsyn, men det tycker jag det är värt för öppenheten, man sitter ju som moderator för att man vill det ändå!
<vulfgar> GunnarHj: Aha! :) Inget som är OT i caféet, men givetvis kan en del vara olämpligt, men då kan det flyttas till Debatt eller modereras bort
<fr33r1d3> Omöjligt att veta till 100% vad som händer om vi öppnar upp, så jag tycker vi kör på prov en tid.
<antec> +1
<JoWa> Indexering av Caféet?
<HakanS_> Vi pratade tidigare om att marknadsföra ubuntu bland skolor och politiker. Dessa personer kommer troligtvis att besöka forumet för att kolla hur supporten fungerar. Vad tror ni de tänker om de ser café-inlägg om t.ex hemorojder
<fr33r1d3> Har vi så mycket stötande innehåll där nu? Blir det mer om vi öppnar?
<vulfgar> Om de reagerar på det så är de väl ganska naiva eller ovana vid internet öht. Det är väl inget direkt stötande med homorojder? Alltså att det är det kanske, men inte som ämne i ett forum.
<GunnarHj> fr33r1d3: Med min optimistiska läggning, så tenderar jag att tro att det blir mindre opassande inlägg om folk vet att alla kan läsa.
<antec> +!
<antec> +1
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Din fråga om indexering är intressant. Man skulle ju kunna förhindra att söktjänsterna indexerar cafédelen.
<HakanS_> Jag tycker inte att den ska indexeras.
<antec> Ska man lyfta ubuntu i Sverige så är det viktigt att man är lika öppen på forumet som vad systemet ubuntu är! det är så jag ser på det!
<HakanS_> antec: Vi är öppna i forumet alla får bli medlemmar.
<fr33r1d3> Kan man hindra en ev indexering om det är öppet?
<antec> Men du vet vad jag menar :)
<HakanS_> Ja, det går att göra.
<GunnarHj> fr33r1d3: Det jag tänker på är en robots.txt fil som säger åt söktjänsterna att hålla sig borta från vissa sektioner av en sajt.
<fr33r1d3> ok, ska vi ta en liten röstning här bara för att se hur vi ligger till.....    1. Låt det vara som det är.   2. Öppna upp.  3. Öppna på prov med indexering.    4. Öppna på prov utan indexering.
<JoWa> Det mesta som ligger i Caféet är datorrelaterat och kan gärna indexeras.
<HakanS_> antec: Nej, jag förstår inte riktigt vad du menar. Det finns många forumkategorier som inte går att läsa som icke inloggad. T.ex Debatt. Varför är caféet så viktigt?
<antec> 3
<frippefriberg> 4
<fr33r1d3> 4
<vulfgar> 2
<HakanS_> 4
<GunnarHj> 4
<fr33r1d3> Alla vill att vi öppnar upp i alla fall.
<fr33r1d3> Några vill ha det på prov. Tror det är bra om vi pratar lite på nästa möte om hur det gått.
<fr33r1d3> Majoriteten vill ha på prov utan indexering.
<fr33r1d3> Köra på det till nästa möte?
<frippefriberg> +1
<GunnarHj> +1
<HakanS_> +1
<vulfgar> +1
<JoWa> +1
<HakanS_> Angående indexering:
<HakanS_> Man kan inte bara ha det på prov.
<GunnarHj> HakanS_: Hur menar du?
<JoWa> Caféet är redan indexerat.
<HakanS_> Sökrobotarna kommer ju att indexera allt som redan finns där. Det kommer ju aldrig att försvinna från Google.
<fr33r1d3> Är det indexerat nu?
<JoWa> Ja.
<HakanS_> Google har kunnat indexera. Det är åtgärdat nu.
<fr33r1d3> Ok, kör vidare på det. Enda skillnaden är att det blir öppet.
<GunnarHj> HakanS_: Om du editerar robots.txt innan du öppnar upp, borde alla seriösa söktjänster hålla sig borta.
<fr33r1d3> Märker vi till nästa möte att det inte blir bra med öppet, så stänger vi igen.
<antec> +1
<fr33r1d3> Nån som har nått emot det?
<HakanS_> Och man ska få skriva om vilka ämnen man vill i caféet så länge man håller sig till forumreglerna.
<HakanS_> ?
<fr33r1d3> precis
<antec> Man skriver ju redan om sånt där och vad jag läst så är det ingen som trampar på någon!
<fr33r1d3> Om ingen har nått emot det så kan väl du Håkan öppna upp efter mötet, och skriva ett inlägg om att det stängs igen efter nästa möte om vi märker att det inte fungerar?
<HakanS_> Jag misstänker att debatten kommer att rulla vidare i forumet om varför vi inte indexerar.
<fr33r1d3> Då tar vi upp det som en punkt på nästa möte om de vill det.
<HakanS_> Det är nog Hund, som forumadmin, som får fixa detta.
<JoWa> Ja, det är märkligt att inaktivera indexering i samband med att Caféet öppnas.
<JoWa> SÃ¥ det blir nog diskussion.
<fr33r1d3> kort röstning då.. 1. Indexering..   2. EJ indexering..
<HakanS_> 2
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Jamen eftersom inloggning har krävts tills nu för att kunna läsa, har väl inte sidorna kunnat indexeras?
<frippefriberg> 0
<GunnarHj> Google är väl inte forum-medlem?
<HakanS_> GunnarHj: Jo. Sökrobotarna loggar in som medlemmar.
<JoWa> GunnarHJ: Exempel på Cafétråd i Google: https://www.google.se/search?oq=Linux+3.0+g%C3%A5r+ur+tiden&ie=UTF-8&q=Linux+3.0+g%C3%A5r+ur+tiden
<GunnarHj> HakanS_: Det var som sjutton.
<HakanS_> Av misstag har inte Google[bot] hindrats att indexera caféet.
<fr33r1d3> Då spelar det väl ingen roll. om det ändå indexeras idag?
<antec> ska vi gå vidare om det finns fler punkter?
<fr33r1d3> Ska vi be Hund öppna upp?
<vulfgar> Ja
<HakanS_> Det är bara Google som kunnat indexera. Inte t.ex Bing.
<JoWa> ”Bara Google” och därmed 90+ % av alla sökningar.
<fr33r1d3> Vi kom nyss fram till att öppna upp på prov. vad sägs om att lämna indexeringen som den är så länge?
<vulfgar> +1
<antec> +1
<HakanS_> +1
<frippefriberg> +1
<GunnarHj> +1
<fr33r1d3> Bra. Kan Håkan säga till Hund att öppna?
<JoWa> Som den är, ändrade inte Håkan den nyss?
<HakanS_> Jag meddelar Hund.
<fr33r1d3> bra... Det var sista punkten på dagordningen. Nån som har nåt mer?
<frippefriberg> Ska vi sätta datum för nästa möte?
<JoWa> Bara ett förtydligande.
<fr33r1d3> Om ca 1 månad?
<antec> mm
<antec> +1
<fr33r1d3> Söndag 19/1? kl 20?
<frippefriberg> OK, för min del
<GunnarHj> +1
<antec> 19/1 är bra!
<JoWa> 19/1 är OK.
<fr33r1d3> Håkan, Vulfgar? låter det ok?
<fr33r1d3> Verkar inte få svar.. Då kör vi på det.
<HakanS_> Söndag kväll passar inte mig.
<HakanS_> Men kör ändå.
<fr33r1d3> ok
<vulfgar> ok
<fr33r1d3> Då är väl mötet slut för idag. Tycker vi fick fram en hel del bra.
<GunnarHj> God jul alla!
<antec> Det tycker jag med, himla bra möte tycker jag! :)
<JoWa> +1 :)
<frippefriberg> God Jul
<antec> desamma God Jul på er alla!!
<HakanS_> GOD JUL och GOTT NYTT ÅR.
<fr33r1d3> Måste dra nu... men Frippe, vi kan ju höras nån dag om lite möten och saker...
<fr33r1d3> God jul på er. Hej då.
<frippefriberg> ok
<vulfgar> God Jul
#ubuntu-se-mote 2014-12-16
<GunnarHj> Hej!
<johanre> Hej!
<JoWa> Go’ afton.
<morpa> Go kväll!
<GunnarHj> Hej Ratatosk_, och välkommen till ditt första LoCo-möte. :)
<Ratatosk_> Hejsan
<GunnarHj> Som den som kallade öppnar jag mötet nu.
<GunnarHj> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-se/911/detail/
<GunnarHj> Föreslår mig själv som ordförande och JoWa som protokollförare.
<morpa> +1
<JoWa> +1
<Ratatosk_> +1
<johanre> +1
<GunnarHj> Tack för förtroendet. :)
<GunnarHj> * Protokoll från förra mötet.
<GunnarHj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te38/Protokoll
<GunnarHj> Ser bra ut, tycker jag. Kan mötet godkänna protokollet?
<morpa> +1
<morpa> (wikin tog ni upp redan där såg jag)
<johanre> +1
<GunnarHj> morpa: Ja, den kom upp på "att göra-listan", men inget mer.
<Ratatosk_> (Vet inget om detta..) +1
<GunnarHj> Protokollet godkänt.
<GunnarHj> * Rapporter
<GunnarHj> Ordet är fritt.
<GunnarHj> morpa: Något om översättningar?
<morpa> Översättning: Rullar på - mest uppströms. Tack o lov uppdaterar canonical till gnome 3.14 baseline inför 15.04 vilket är super, eftersom de flesta översättningarna skett där o framåt.
<GunnarHj> Jag tror att svenska närmar sig topp 10 bland språken. Eller är vi redan där?
<GunnarHj> Finns det några andra rapporter, som inte täcks av de övriga punkterna på agendan?
<morpa> Kör på annars..
<johanre> Jag har varit frånvarande ett tag pga jobb och familj men skall i juldagarna försöka hinna med lite serveruppdateringar och wiki-städning.
<GunnarHj> johanre: LÃ¥ter bra. :)
<morpa> topp!
<GunnarHj> Nästa punkt då:
<GunnarHj> * Att göra-lista
<GunnarHj> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/3955
<GunnarHj> Tycker vi nöjer oss att påminna oss själva om den idag, om ingen vill ta upp något särskilt.
<morpa> Ja, några saker kommer vi strax in på ändå.
<GunnarHj> * Representant på E-legitimationsdagen
<GunnarHj> JoWa, har någon anmält intresse av att delta till dig?
<JoWa> Nej.
<GunnarHj> Jag har haft mejlkontakt med Osprey, och jag uppfattar att han är villig att delta om finansieringen ordnas.
<GunnarHj> Börjar förresten bli lite sugen på att själv delta också.
<GunnarHj> Någon annan i mötet som vill dricka kaffe på Garnisonen Konferens i Stockholm?
<Ratatosk_> Trist. Känner fortfarande inte alls att jag vet vad jag har där att göra egentligen, men tycker synd om Serafim om han tvingas kämpa ensam.
<GunnarHj> Ratatosk_: Förstår inte hur du kan säga så...
<GunnarHj> Min idé:
<GunnarHj> Jag föreslår att mötet beslutar utse Serafim, Ratatosk, Osprey och mig till representanter för Ubuntu Sverige på E-legitimationsdagen den 4 februari.
<GunnarHj> Beslutet skulle då fattas med insikten att alla personerna inte kandiderar villkorslöst, så vilka som till slut deltar förblir en öppen fråga ett tag. Men detta är ett sätt att komma vidare och kunna skicka iväg en ansökan till Canonical.
<Ratatosk_> OK! LÃ¥ter bra.
<morpa> Låter bra. Lämnar Canonical t.o.m öppet för att kanske 2 av er får gå?
<GunnarHj> morpa: Jag hoppas på att de är villiga att betala för flera. Men vet ingenting ännu.
<GunnarHj> Vad säger JoWa och johanre?
<JoWa> Inga invändningar. Ett bra förslag.
<johanre> Dito, bra förslag!
<GunnarHj> Beslut fattat.
<GunnarHj> Kan jag få mötets uppdrag att skicka iväg ansökan till Canonical? (måste vara en Ubuntu-medlem)
<morpa> +1
<johanre> +1
<Ratatosk_> +1
<JoWa> +1
<GunnarHj> Tack, tack.
<GunnarHj> * Telefonapp för e-legitimering
<GunnarHj> Punkten är presenterad på agendan.
<GunnarHj> Har jag rätt i att detta är en kritisk fråga för intresset i Sverige av Ubuntu-telefonen?
<GunnarHj> Kan vi spåna lite om vad som kan göras?
<Ratatosk_> Jag tror säkert att den är helt avgörande för telefonen, men har tyvärr inga ytterligare idéer utöver vad som diskuterats i forumet.
<GunnarHj> Själv tror jag att en app måste skapas. Antingen genom att FID gör APIt publikt, eller att någon lyckas göra reverse engineering à la FriBID.
<GunnarHj> Jag börjar tvivla på att någon någonsin har ställt frågan direkt till FID.
<JoWa> Det kan inte vara mycket som behöver ändras i programmet för Android.
<Ratatosk_> Någon på E-legitimationsdagen kunde möjligen försöka få kontakt med FID.
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Är koden för den appen öppen?
<JoWa> Säkert inte.
<morpa> All heder åt FriBID, men det "riktiga" vore officellt API. Har flera gånger hört om fribid "Hur kan du lita på det, det är ju bara någon som hackat ihop nåot" OBS, inte min åsikt - jag litar på fribid.
<GunnarHj> Ratatosk_: Självklart skall vi söka kontakt med FID på E-legitimationsdagen.
<JoWa> För FID vore det dock enkelt att skapa en Ubuntu-version baserad på Android-versionen.
<Ratatosk_> Jag litar minst lika mycket på FriBID som på FID, men en lösning via FID vore naturligtvis ändå bäst.
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Ja, eller om inte de vill göra jobbet, vore ju en väg att be om koden för att någon hos oss/Canonical gör det.
<Ratatosk_> Bara viljan finns hos FID är det säkert inga problem alls.
<JoWa> Eller att det blir möjligt att köra Android-program i Ubuntu.
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Jo. Någon som har hört om någon sådan plan?
<morpa> ".. för att någon hos oss/Canonical gör det.". BRA reservplan.
<JoWa> Det jag hörde lät tveksamt.
<GunnarHj> Ok. Fler tankar i ämnet just nu?
<GunnarHj> * Gammalt material på wikin
<GunnarHj> morpas punkt
<morpa> Ja, såg att ni redan tagit upp det. Har ett förslag som gör att det blir lättare att arkivera den. Det står under to-do att
<morpa> man bör ta reda på det som är viktigt o sedan stänga. Ett jobb ingen kommer att mäkta göra tror jag. Stäng den, och paketera hela wikin
<johanre> Som sagt; jag skall försöka titta på städning av wiki materialet under julhelgen, men vill inte lova för mycket och ta på mig *hela* wikin.
<morpa> i en zip, men utan användare förstås
<morpa> så kan den som är intresserad ta hem den, eller om vi kommer på något sedan vi eg. vill ha.
<johanre> Gillar morpa:s förslag
<GunnarHj> morpa: Det låter som en tilltalande idé, tycker jag, om det skall bli gjort.
<morpa> ja, tror ingen orkar gå igenom allt
<GunnarHj> De som blir ledsna kan ju då höra av sig, och så kan vi rätta till ev. misstag.
<GunnarHj> Är mötet redo att ta ett sådant beslut?
<morpa> ja, och ärligt talat. Vi har ju använt canonicals wiki på senare tid, för bla guide om översättning och bankid
<johanre> +1
<Ratatosk_> +1
<JoWa> +1
<morpa> så de viktigaste bör vi se till att det hamnar där under tid. tex om någon vill göra uppdaterade guider.
<morpa> +1
<GunnarHj> +1
<GunnarHj> Ojsan, det var radikalt. :)
<GunnarHj> * Smartare support?
<GunnarHj> Punkten presenterad på agendan. Vore det en önskvärd förändring?
<morpa> Du tänker lite "stackoverflow" typ - eller?
<GunnarHj> morpa: Jag tänker att det generellt är bättre att hänvisa till strukturerad dokumentation (om sådan finns) än att ha lösningar på olika problem utspridda i olika forum etc.
<johanre> Jag köper tanken men vet inte riktigt hur det skulle utformas för att vara effektivt
<GunnarHj> johanre: Jag har inte heller något färdigt körschema för hur vi skulle nå dit.
<GunnarHj> Jag besvarar en del frågor i Ask Ubuntu, och då hänvisar jag till dokumentationen så ofta som möjligt. Har noterat att de mest engagerade personerna som svarar hellre hänvisar till att frågor redan besvarats, och pekar då ofta på långa trådar med många svar, varav en del är riktigt dåliga. En resurs som Ask Ubuntu (eller för den del vårt forum) kan aldrig bli lika välstrukturerat och lättillgängligt som
<GunnarHj> dokumentation.
<GunnarHj> Fast vi löser nog inte detta ikväll. Jag sätter upp punkten på "att göra-listan", så kan vi fundera vidare.
<johanre> :-)
<Ratatosk_> Håller med om vad du säger, Gunnar.
<GunnarHj> * Tid för nästa möte
<GunnarHj> Förslag: Tisdag 10 februari kl. 20.00
<johanre> +1
<JoWa> +1
<morpa> +1
<GunnarHj> Beslutat.
<Ratatosk_> +1
<GunnarHj> * Övriga frågor
<GunnarHj> NÃ¥gon?
<GunnarHj> Verkar inte så. Tack för ikväll! :) Avslutar mötet.'
<johanre> Tack själv!
<JoWa> Tack.
<Ratatosk_> Tackar (Ny här + är inte så van vid IRC över huvud taget, så en del av mina inlägg blev nog lite konstiga och osynkroniserade.)
<morpa> Hörs! Tack!
<morpa> Jo en sak. Tycker att vi fått bort mycket av tjafsen som var på forumet något år tillbaka!
<morpa> Superbra!
<Ratatosk_> Vet jag inget om, men har sett antydningar här och där.
<johanre> Ja, det är skönt! Men vågar å andra sidan inte hoppas på att det *aldrig* återvänder. ;-)
<morpa> Var ett fåtal som mest var intresserade av att skriva negativa prylar o så, men det lade sig efter ett tag. Sedan är det väl några som har lite "historik" mellan sig, men det här är långt för min tid.
<morpa> Bra jobbat iaf, det ska alla som hänger på forumet ha tack för!
<johanre> +1
<GunnarHj> Tjafset försvann när BankID-problemet blev känt. Vi fick något att samla oss kring.
<Ratatosk_> Ja, det om något borde ju samla Linuxanvändare i Sverige.
